# Htc legend --- android \m/



## joey_182 (May 23, 2010)

Hey Digitians, M back with my reviews of my new HTC LEGEND Android Phone.

Before you start, first read this thread...
Click Here

Well now m here to give you reviews after using it for a month now..

Design/Looks:
Simple and Sleek and give a strong grasp to the hand. The Aluminium touch is really a plus for this handset. Body is single aluminium piece and believe me its very light in weight. I jumped from N72 which you all know is a bulky set so sometimes I feel like my phone is not even in my pocket. 

Behavior/Features/Productivity:
Those who have read above mentioned thread must have got to know wat I wanted from my new handset. 

And it came out to be more than what I expected/ wanted.

Internet Surfing is pretty much fast..Inbuilt Browser render pages much faster than what I thought of.  WiFi works pretty gud..
using FTP > GoDaddy> torrents>photoshop>>Ustream Live Broadcasting>>Chatting>Gtalk > yahoo>windows live messenger ...working all smoothly..on android...And you know wat you can actually download stuff same like 'Save Target As' in IE
The best part is I can chat ..take photos upload >downloading>surfing internet>tweeting>play game while on call>write notes>view pdfs all simultaneously...'multitasking' is the term I m looking for.
Android Market OMG.....I never saw this while searching 'No search found'..
But ya problem is most of them are demo...ys it neutralizes the fact that I m out apps after some time..

Youtube works pretty smooth...has its own YouTube App to view videos....

It does support most of Codecs but ya there are very few support for Codecs out there..So dont expect much if you are crazy abt media editing..

I've no words to say abt its PEOPLE feature...It automatically sync my contacts from every account I want...GMAIL TWITTER FACEBOOK .
Yes I do forget things but now m sure people will be surprised when I ll be wishing them on their bdays..automatically sync everything photos updates events ....gr8  gr8 gr8 Features....Android Rocks....\m/

Gaming:
Well after desire i would rate legend the best in the market. yes not even Iphone 3GS...I never expected that i would be playing Guitar Hero game so well .....Toss it....iPingPong....magic ball Pool...Caram3D...solitare...counter strike...you never get bored..simple entertaining at highest level...
The best game is 2 player Reacter....IT so much fun

Camera:
As I love photography I always miss camera when I m out travelling...I never prefer mobile camers...but when I;ve such App support while clicking I like this..Not such a faboulous Camera but Good enough to capture loving moments of life...

Data/Sync:
easily connectable with MicroUSB..when connected phone gives four options..
1.Only Charging
2.HTC Sync
3. Disk Drive
4. Mobile Internet
everything works smoothly. no problem at all.. you can install Applications directly from PC not even to copy first on Mobile and then install. 

TouchScreen/Display:
AMOLED...I did heard abt this LED Screen...But WOW...WOW...this is called as Smoothest touch ever...it has got Sense UI...Aswesomly coolest touch Experience...Saw Dark Knight High Quality Promo ..Played HD Videos nd It never Disappointed me..Quietly Brilliant
Limitations:
1. battery Back up..I'vent tested it properly with normal conditions but coz I am using it at highest level I dont think it can last more than 4-5 hours while doing all the stuff i just mentioned above...But at normal condition it lasted for 19 hours(GPS ON)...But still dont count on it..

2. PC Support...I mean There's only two thing can be done with its PC Applition..Contact Sync and Mobile internet on PC...Nothing Like Nokia PC Suite which gives more interaction with PC and Phone...

3. Sorry I really Cant think of any other...Waiting for other digitians reviews on this. 
Conclusion:
This is best experience I am having these days....24K is totally worth it ....every single penny is worth it...

(HTC+ Andriod )=Awesome peice of Hardware+Software


----------



## ankushkool (May 24, 2010)

i loved it but have a budget of 20k (MAX) 

---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------

Can you please tell what all HTC android phones are available in india? and if possible their price?

also how is nokia x6? heard de 16GB will be aroung 20k!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 24, 2010)

Congrats joey, adding some pictures would be nice addition to that review 


ankushkool said:


> i loved it but have a budget of 20k (MAX)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------
> 
> ...


The only HTC android Phone below 20K right now is HTC Tattoo, but the Indian version is not 3G enabled.
Else Wait for HTC wildfire, with good specs and price may be around 15-20K.

X6 16GB is available now and the price in Nokia Priority here is 16.8K. Skip it, symbian is history and nothing new when compared to 5800.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 24, 2010)

Congrats on your purchase. Welcome to the Android League!


----------



## joey_182 (May 25, 2010)

Congrats buddy...

Ya HTC brought 4 handsets with android OS...in my knowledge ..
HTC tattoo
HTC hero
HTC legend 
HTC desire
I wish desire was here....
HTC has recently introduced its new os in htc smart..'brew '..waiting for its reviews...

U can go for android phone without 2nd thought..its future...


----------



## ankushkool (May 26, 2010)

I think Smart is not android!!!


----------



## joey_182 (May 26, 2010)

Ya that's wat I wrote its brew .....:htc own OS


----------



## FilledVoid (May 26, 2010)

You forgot htc Magic.


----------



## joey_182 (May 27, 2010)

Ya one thing abt htc magic is that its more easy on hands than HTC hero..its OS is ofcourse Android but still coming in1.5


----------



## raja2281 (May 27, 2010)

joey_182 said:


> Hey Digitians, M back with my reviews of my new HTC LEGEND Android Phone.
> 
> Before you start, first read this thread...
> Click Here
> ...



got the exact experience that u r talking abt in ur review. 
got mine a couple of days ago.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 27, 2010)

> Ya one thing abt htc magic is that its more easy on hands than HTC hero..its OS is ofcourse Android but still coming in1.5


Hmm odd I thought the update on htcs site made it 1.6 . But I might be wrong.


----------



## joey_182 (May 27, 2010)

Guys I lost my earphones...
Whr to get new HTC yaar...


----------



## raja2281 (May 28, 2010)

There r HTC retAilers on their site u shud be able to get it from them


----------



## hahahari (May 29, 2010)

dude pics pls!

and congradulations


----------



## joey_182 (Jun 3, 2010)

There it goes.....pics....

1. *img526.imageshack.us/img526/6506/22146815.th.jpg

2. *img210.imageshack.us/img210/7283/57235831.th.jpg

3. *img15.imageshack.us/img15/2315/64342795.th.jpg

4. *img22.imageshack.us/img22/4023/12046778.th.jpg

5. *img96.imageshack.us/img96/1913/14736377.th.jpg

*Cool*

6. *img175.imageshack.us/img175/8900/55128283.th.jpg

7. *img156.imageshack.us/img156/7859/33585598.th.jpg


----------



## mr.a.h.patel (Aug 24, 2010)

what's the price of Legend in India?


----------



## ankushkool (Sep 5, 2010)

around 24k right now!


----------



## noob (Sep 5, 2010)

Samsung Galaxy S for 26K is way better


----------



## Rahim (Sep 5, 2010)

I read the review of HTC Legend in LFY Magazine,  loved it; but was annoyed at its pricing. Most of OSS products are imo priced-way too high. Do they justify their price tag?
Does phones in the range of 25-30K has something which cannot be found in 15-20K band?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 5, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> I read the review of HTC Legend in LFY Magazine,  loved it; but was annoyed at its pricing. Most of OSS products are imo priced-way too high. Do they justify their price tag?
> Does phones in the range of 25-30K has something which cannot be found in 15-20K band?



some deserve the higher price tag like Desire, X10 and SGS. But phones like Legend, XT720 are sub 20k phones. And none of the android phones inside 20k are worth their price tag. Samsung Wave trumps every single one of them.


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 7, 2010)

Somebody missed HTC Wildfire...


----------

